# I just don't feel like it today!



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

There's housework to do. Not much, but some. It's nice outside, but not so hot that I can't go outdoors. I don't want to wash dishes or mop that blasted white floor again. I don't want to hang up the dry laundry in the closet. I don't want to vacuum the rugs. I just want to sit in my chair with a book and a glass of tea and vegetate! 

Ever have days like that? I can be done with what needs doing in less than an hour, but I've spent the last 5 hours avoiding it!!!


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

We all need days like that.... I'm having one today too.... I did wash a load of towels & hung them out.... and things are picked up....


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Michelle, I haven't done a darn thing yet! I'm going to do the dishes just because I can't stand to have them sitting there in the sink........lol. After that, it will probably be a nap. I'm just so tired!


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Life is short, be naughty and grab your book and head outside after your nap!


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm feeling that way too today! Must be something in the air! LOL I just got back from having a pedicure (haven't had one in a YEAR) and I feel so relaxed...I think I'll take a nap too...Yawn.....


----------

